# Why doesn't Macy's like Gimbels?



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MarkW said:


> Just thought I'd ask.


I am unsure what is being alluded to here?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

New favorite thread, to be sure!!


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Why don't Latinos like Mayweather?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> I am unsure what is being alluded to here?


They were New York's two biggest department stores for years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

They tried to take my Macy's and Gimbel's thread away from me!!

But I found it.:trp:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Because they are competitors. Plain and simple.


----------

